#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Basic Codes Of Practice And Standards

## Mohamed

*BASIC CODES OF PRACTICE AND STANDARDS*
A list follows of Codes of Practice and Standards which are generally relevant to the design and construction of pipelines. Those which are applicable to this Contract should be stated in the Particular pecifications ensuring that the _latest and_ current editions are used. Whereas it is recognised that worldwide there are many various codes and practices applicable to pipeline construction in individual countries, it has been practicable to quote only the applicable American and British Codes in this Standard Form of Contract.


See More: Basic Codes Of Practice And Standards

----------


## mallickaj

Thank You

----------


## aliali

Thank You

----------


## cyberdee

> *BASIC CODES OF PRACTICE AND STANDARDS*
> A list follows of Codes of Practice and Standards which are generally relevant to the design and construction of pipelines. Those which are applicable to this Contract should be stated in the Particular pecifications ensuring that the _latest and_ current editions are used. Whereas it is recognised that worldwide there are many various codes and practices applicable to pipeline construction in individual countries, it has been practicable to quote only the applicable American and British Codes in this Standard Form of Contract.



Thanks...!

----------


## iyengarvijay83

dear frnds,
              can any body give me the free link to gas engineering book.

thnxs nd rgds,
vijay

----------


## sesan

Dear Friend Pls I Need Links On The Basics Of Piping Design Plus The Codes And Standards Or Specifications

Thanks

----------


## Mohamed

> dear frnds,
>               can any body give me the free link to gas engineering book.
> 
> thnxs nd rgds,
> vijay




*      Standard Handbook of Petroleum and Natural Gas Engineering
[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**      Fundamentals of Natural Gas Processing

***[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mhdh65

thanhs

----------


## mhdh65

it is ok

----------


## kes2005

thanks

----------


## moh1971

dhgdgh

----------


## smahesh070

Thank you

----------


## athreya83

thanks

See More: Basic Codes Of Practice And Standards

----------


## khalaf

thank you very much

----------


## TRZ

Thank you alot

----------


## ketan_er13

thanks for asme code.
i am very tankful form registering me

----------


## ziauddin

can anyone give me pipe flow expert software and its *****

----------


## KILIO

Thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks

----------


## XYZ12345

thanks

----------


## thaihy

Thank You

----------


## fadiragb

thank you very  much 
i wish to you get the best

----------


## gonzurb

Thank You

----------


## Abdullah

Thanks Man

----------


## gobigk

thanks

----------


## shambabu

Thank You

See More: Basic Codes Of Practice And Standards

----------


## ALFRE01

thanks

----------


## nayan.rana

Hi,

if any body have softcopy of IBR i.e Indian Boiler Regulatory act of latest version.

----------


## ssmith

Thanks For Share

----------


## Jstarter

thank you very much !

----------


## sauro

try this:  pIPEFLOW eXPERT v1.12

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
PW:  **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## smahesh070

> try this:  pIPEFLOW eXPERT v1.12
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



File not found. Please check the link again

----------


## WAT

thanks

----------


## Haider Ali

Thank You

----------


## nskvc

Thank You

----------


## jeap

thanksssss

----------


## Abdullah

Thanks bro, usefull info

----------


## alexcv

thank you

See More: Basic Codes Of Practice And Standards

----------


## siraitjohan

Thank you

----------


## BADR

,
can any body give me the free link to gas engineering book.

thnxs nd rgds,
vijay

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

thank

----------


## Muhamad Danish

Dear All,
i need detail of ASTM A36,

----------


## Dwi Susanto

thanks

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

Thanks

----------


## shankargee

thanq very much

----------


## Ingenieria H2

Gracias

----------


## Budiana

Thank you very much

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Thanks for sharing the invaluable book

----------


## rajpd28

Please send me orifice calculation taking 
Pressure = 60 Kg
Flow range = 20 Ton/hour
Temperature = 450 C
pipeline = 2 inch

Thanks & Regard
RKD

----------


## Budiana

thanks

See More: Basic Codes Of Practice And Standards

----------


## victorlachica

Hi Sauro

Could you please upload again.





> try this:  pIPEFLOW eXPERT v1.12
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## mkhurram79

Thanks Mohamed, Every time its my pleasure to get knowledge from your side.

----------


## cobraaa

hi allz.......
h r u..
well i need latest API codes/standard/RP's regarding pipeline and related facilities.........
can any one upload that related api's..
thanks in advance

Rgds
JH

----------


## Budiana

thanks

----------


## mohamed eid

thank you

----------


## Lennart

Anyone has design practice from Procter & Gamble, Unilever, Enkel, Palmolive? Please if someone has that, send me email Lennart_123@katamail.com or post a link.

Tanks in advance

----------


## amacathot06

thanks friend

----------

